# Which flea/tick removal do you use?



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

K9 advantix for my boys. I find personally that it works the best for ticks. We have tons of ticks and I never find any on them. I do think it has more poisons in it though vs. the other brands.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I use Advantix, but as sparingly as possible. I hate the idea of putting those chemicals on them. I do bathe them weekly with micro tek shampoo ( no flea or tick chems). Luckily, we haven't had a problem this year.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Frontline Plus. It kills the eggs along with the adult fleas.


----------



## Goldmom42 (Oct 17, 2007)

Frontline Plus here also.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I use Frontline Plus. It is the one my vet said works well in this area and is waterproof. I only use it during the warmer months and I think I used 3 applications between May and September.

I also treat my yard with Sevin. It works great adn lets me put less chemicals on Tinkerbell.

1 Qt. Sevin Bug Killer Concentrate


----------

